# Shimano 4500 and 4500B differences



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

What is the difference between 4500 and 4500B ?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

The 4500, without the B, is an older model. I've heard it has anti-reverse problems but no personal experience with this complaint. I've got a 4500B and it's a great reel. I've heard some speak about Thunnus as being much better, again I'm happy with the 4500B and have no personal experience for this comparison. Thunnus is more $$ and spending more money makes certain people happier.

BTW: I've said this before, if you wanna spare spool save your time and energy and contact Shimano directly. It's about $35 for the 4500B spool and make sure you tell them its a "B" since the spools are different. The B spool is beefier... there, now I get it B = Beefier.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

The 4500b has a balanced rotor (it wobbles less on the retrieve) and a better anti reverse. The 4500 is still one tough mother though. I bought my first baitrunners about 15 years ago. They all still work fine after catching hundreds of big bluefish. I bought the new ones because they finally upgraded them.

I bought a Thunnus about five years ago for wreck fishing in the ocean. I fish with about ten ounces of weight and fish 150-200 feet down. The aluminum body doesn't flex under the strain of hard fishing in the ocean.
I love it.

The Thunnus is actually a better reel but it should be since it costs twice as much as the 4500b. The Thunnus has more bearings and an aluminum body instead of graphite. Think of it as a 4500b on steroids.


----------

